
Quaternion rotation explained for artists - corysama
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mXL751ko0w
======
corysama
From the the /r/gamedev thread "The first video that has intuitively explained
quaternions to me."

[https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/4wnd54/the_first_v...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/4wnd54/the_first_video_that_has_intuitively_explained/)

